# Looking for Tolkien's Lord of the rings in Portugese



## epieters (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello

I am looking for someone to help me.
I would like to learn Portugese and I always learn a language by reading the Lord of the Rings from author Tolkien.
I have read the story so many times, that I know the story by heart.
I own this book already in dutch,english,french,german,italian, swedish and spanish.
I have learned italian, french and swedish this way and would now like to learn portugese.

Is there someone that has this book and who does not want it anymore?
I would be very happy with it.
Please contact me

Eric


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi welcome to the forum, sorry cant help with the book, perhaps you can find a copy on olx or custo justo websites,


----------

